# ND winter convention



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

So everyone who attended how did it go. My little daughter was sick and momma had to work, so I stayed home with her. Wanted to go will be there for the summer convention though.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The meet went very well. Good demo's. Great vendors and great food. Did i say great food.  
xdeano


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Was there any deals from the vendors?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't help you there, I didn't buy anything.  I'm sure there was a discount of some sort. no shipping.  lol
xdeano


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I got me a Necker 600 Fleshing Knife at $5 less than the cheapest I have found on the internet, no tax and no shipping, wish I would have bought some traps and snares through.....


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

John had a good price on snares, he just didn't have enought with, plus as stated no shipping costs!


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes, I wish I would have got some of his snares, kicking myself as we speak! Maybe next time I will not be so dumb!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

His snares work great. I had just ordered some more from him on Wednesday before he left and he said he was bringing the family van so he wouldn't have as much stuff.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep, John bought a couple ounces of pure skunk essense at the rendezvous and he said that he was curious what his wifes response was going to be bringing it back in the van!


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Did I meet you ate the Renzevous? Just curious.....


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Not sure, I was wearing a short sleeved kahki NDFHTA shirt, jeans and boots. Talked to a lot of people that day!


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I remember you - Do you know if John has a webpage, I really like the Amberg snares and want to convert the ones I have right now to a Amberg system. I bought them from Grawes because I got in a hurry, but I keep wishing I would have waited and got the Amberg snares instead, thinking of building my own snares, I think I could handle it being an engineer and all........ : ) Seriously thinking of doing trap modifications, I think that would be kinda fun.......


----------

